# Just Ordered a Stock Fulton! What To DO???



## Sean Archer (Jan 16, 2010)

You guys have made me an addict...first my 4D Mag upgrade and now this. The Terralux for my 4D isn't even here yet...*shakes head*.

Anyway. Incoming Fulton Mx-991/U and I supposed I will want to upgrade to an LED. What's a good LED bulb that fits perfectly and doesn't need to be rammed in/padded with tissue paper?


----------



## metlarules (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-1f.html


----------



## Sean Archer (Jan 16, 2010)

So this "screw base" one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Terralux-MiniSt...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item56300a99ee


----------



## leukos (Jan 17, 2010)

No, I think you will want a PR based one, not the screw base.


----------



## paulr (Jan 17, 2010)

Drop-in bulb replacements are sort of a wimpy compromise. If you want a LED-ified Fulton, Wayne Johnson (Elektrolumens, an old time CPF'er) makes a nice one:

http://elektrolumens.com/AngleLux/AngleLux.html

The url above is a bit out of date since it describes using a Seoul P4, but the current version (click the shopping cart) uses a Cree XP-G which is the most modern and efficient led.


----------



## Sean Archer (Jan 17, 2010)

paulr said:


> Drop-in bulb replacements are sort of a wimpy compromise. If you want a LED-ified Fulton, Wayne Johnson (Elektrolumens, an old time CPF'er) makes a nice one:
> 
> http://elektrolumens.com/AngleLux/AngleLux.html
> 
> The url above is a bit out of date since it describes using a Seoul P4, but the current version (click the shopping cart) uses a Cree XP-G which is the most modern and efficient led.



Eh, too rich for my blood. Also I want to use cheap alkaline batteries and it says power drops off by 50% with those.


----------



## litemax (Jan 17, 2010)

Sean Archer said:


> Eh, too rich for my blood. Also I want to use cheap alkaline batteries and it says power drops off by 50% with those.



According to the page it runs only on Alkaline battery, so I don't see any problems.

The only 50% I see on the page is that the light takes 24 hours of continuous running to drop to 50% brightness. Nothing there says that _power drops off by 50% with those_.


----------



## Sean Archer (Jan 17, 2010)

litemax said:


> According to the page it runs only on Alkaline battery, so I don't see any problems.
> 
> The only 50% I see on the page is that the light takes 24 hours of continuous running to drop to 50% brightness. Nothing there says that _power drops off by 50% with those_.



http://www.king-cart.com/cgi-bin/cart.cgi?store=elektrolumens&product=Anglelux-XPG&cart_id=1057803.13434&user-id=&password=&exchange=&exact_match=exact

"Alkaline batteries will work but be about 1/2 as bright, in the high power application flashlights, like the drop-ins, Ultra-Throw, etc."


----------



## DM51 (Jan 17, 2010)

Here are some threads that might give you ideas:

I want to convert old fulton angled incan into an led. how?... 
HOT!!! Fulton Military Anglehead...now W/ LED!!! 
My beloved Fulton Anglehead. PIC HEAVY
Fulton anglehead + MAGLED + Seoul, PICS 
Modded finally:Fulton Industries MX--991/U 
 
There are numerous others too...


----------



## Sean Archer (Jan 17, 2010)

DM51 said:


> Here are some threads that might give you ideas:
> 
> I want to convert old fulton angled incan into an led. how?...
> HOT!!! Fulton Military Anglehead...now W/ LED!!!
> ...



I've read a few of those threads, but a few I hadn't seen yet . Thanks!

One thing, though, is that they all involve some kind of extra work. I just want a simple drop in.

According to this post:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2620120&postcount=4

any bulb here would fit w/o addition mods, is that true?
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/178595


----------



## paulr (Jan 17, 2010)

Sean Archer said:


> http://www.king-cart.com/cgi-bin/cart.cgi?store=elektrolumens&product=Anglelux-XPG&cart_id=1057803.13434&user-id=&password=&exchange=&exact_match=exact
> 
> "Alkaline batteries will work but be about 1/2 as bright, in the high power application flashlights, like the drop-ins, Ultra-Throw, etc."



I don't think that applies to the AngleLux, which is a low powered light comparatively speaking, and which isn't direct drive like some of EL's larger lights. The early versions used a micropuck boost converter, though I'm not sure what the current ones are using.


----------



## kosPap (Jan 17, 2010)

well I would say take the anglelux idea and make it better....

if you have your way with making an aluminum slug, use a driver on it, solder the wires on the Anglelux leads and get an 
R2 XR-E from Cutter electronics plus a reflector for this....it is a 39mm wide....


----------



## Sean Archer (Jan 17, 2010)

metlarules said:


> http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-1f.html



It's funny, because after some additional research I'm leaning towards the TLE-1F. Amazing.


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 17, 2010)

Read the entire sentance especially the bits I bolded please.


Sean Archer said:


> "Alkaline batteries will work but be about 1/2 as bright,* in the high power application flashlights, like the drop-ins, Ultra-Throw, etc.*"



TerraLUX has a new TerraLUX TLE-6EXB which is 140 lumens vs. the 50 lumens of the TLE-1F.


Sean Archer said:


> It's funny, because after some additional research I'm leaning towards the TLE-1F. Amazing.



With the exception of the SMJLED PR2, most of the LED drop ins do not focus too well in a fixed focus flashlight.
In my 6V lantern (big reflector) the TLE-1F produces a donut hole close up, nice hotspot at more than 10 feet.
In my 6V lantern (big reflector) the TLE-6EXB produces a nice hotspot close up, donut hole at more than 10 feet.
In a smaller light the TLE-6EXB hotspot just gets bigger instead of forming a donut hole.
YMMV


----------



## Sean Archer (Jan 17, 2010)

LEDninja said:


> Read the entire sentance especially the bits I bolded please.
> 
> 
> TerraLUX has a new TerraLUX TLE-6EXB which is 140 lumens vs. the 50 lumens of the TLE-1F.
> ...



Would the TLE-6EXB fit in a Fulton 991?


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 17, 2010)

Sean Archer said:


> Would the TLE-6EXB fit in a Fulton 991?



Even if this does fit it is going to have an aweful beam profile from the stock reflector.

The best setup is one that you do yourself. Mine runs 500mA to a U2 Seoul LED and totally destroy the stock output, and runs forever.

PM sent.


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 17, 2010)

There seems some confusion over whether the Stock Fulton uses a PR2 flange based bulb or a screw bulb. Can someone with one clarify the situation. Don't want the OP to order the wrong kind.


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 17, 2010)

I think it is a pr-6.


----------



## leukos (Jan 17, 2010)

My fultons are all PR as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2010)

Definitely a PR-flange based bulb with a screw in retainer/cup, as well as LED options you should also consider a hotwire solution! :thumbsup:


----------



## Conte (Jan 18, 2010)

Hmm, I'm thinking I should write up an easy fulton upgrade tutorial. 

+1 on the hotwire solution. I know of some great incan mods you can do to it.

But if you are looking for a drop in led solution, about the only thing I can recommend is a Magled. You can get a 2D magled, then force it into place, The opening in the fulton reflector is just big enough. I've tried it on reflector on 4 different fultons. Then you don't need the retainer ring, it jsut stays in place.


----------



## kosPap (Jan 18, 2010)

I had the exact opposite case..My Fulton circa 1993 was too loose...made a rinf from copper pipe to focus it, than 2 ring to jam the dropin base tight...

this is a kinda good mod...

edited:

Hey do you think that will work?
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18073
It needs to be turned down to 39mm and a XP-G will work in that reflector....how about it?


----------



## Sean Archer (Jan 18, 2010)

So is this the link to get the SMJLED that is referenced here,
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/178729

http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?products_id=853

?


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 18, 2010)

Yup.
Your 1st link says "SMJLED gen2 (from Sandwich Shoppe)"
Your 2nd link goes to the Sandwich Shoppe.

-----

The original SMJLED is a lot more blue. Bluer than the TLE-1F. Not sold anymore.


----------



## Sean Archer (Jan 18, 2010)

Shipping is $23 to Canada? Is there a cheaper source?


----------



## Conte (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh no, another Canadian haunted be unreasonable shipping prices.

I feel ya' buddie. 

You could perhaps try finding the part on ebay.

But seriously, knowing that you are Canadian, check out Canadian Tire, if they have any Magleds in stock, they well most likely be 2cell, and on clearance.

Right not I'm working on upgrading my Magled Fulton. I removed the stock emitter and am attempting to install a SSC P4 onto the modual.


----------



## kosPap (Jan 19, 2010)

kosPap said:


> Hey do you think that will work?
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18073
> It needs to be turned down to 39mm and a XP-G will work in that reflector....how about it?


 
well there may be a chance we have a straight dropin for the Fulton Anglehead..

Here is a pic of the socket....Measuring with a ruler there is 35mm of space in side and the negative contact leaf is 12mm form the center...if only a driver of the proper dimm can be found...







This is almost the drop-ins dimensions....

If you read the MC-E and XR-G datasheets you will see that they have a similar beam dispersion....The reflector can me turned down to 39mm.

And I have a solution for installing a glass lens...I did it with 4142mm ones from Dx/KD and I used a ring I made out of telephone wire – with the plastic wrap.

BTW here are a shot of the way I installed the MagLED....two rings of copper tubing, and and about a 1mm thick ring in from of the module rim for focusing....(does not appear)






Enjoy, Kostas


----------



## Sean Archer (Jan 19, 2010)

Conte said:


> Oh no, another Canadian haunted be unreasonable shipping prices.
> 
> I feel ya' buddie.
> 
> ...



Heh. The only thing on Ebay is the TLE-1F. The MagLed bulb at Canadian Tire, shocked to finally find one that has it, was $30 ish.


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 19, 2010)

You are in Canada eh?
PM me your address & I'll send you one of mine. Did not offer before as Canada Post charges a fortune to ship outside the country.


----------



## Sean Archer (Jan 19, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## leukos (Jan 19, 2010)

I wonder if something like this http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7039 could be a direct drop-in if the negative spring were removed?


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 19, 2010)

LEDninja said:


> You are in Canada eh?
> PM me your address & I'll send you one of mine. Did not offer before as Canada Post charges a fortune to ship outside the country.




Excellent! This is what CPF is all about.:thumbsup:


----------



## kosPap (Jan 19, 2010)

leukos said:


> I wonder if something like this http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7039 could be a direct drop-in if the negative spring were removed?


 
No..if this fits the Maglites it si 52mm wide


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 19, 2010)

Do a Garage Sale! :thumbsup:


----------



## leukos (Jan 19, 2010)

kosPap said:


> No..if this fits the Maglites it si 52mm wide


 
I think it might be 36mm.


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 24, 2010)

Sean Archer said:


> Shipping is $23 to Canada? Is there a cheaper source?





LEDninja said:


> You are in Canada eh?
> PM me your address & I'll send you one of mine. Did not offer before as Canada Post charges a fortune to ship outside the country.





Nitroz said:


> Excellent! This is what CPF is all about.:thumbsup:


Found out Canada Post charges a fortune to ship INSIDE the country. $7.27 for 2 PR 2 bulbs in a plastic CR123A case (to protect the flanges from being crushed) inside a padded envelope.
Found an alternate way to get the bulbs over. Phew.

No more freebies from now on. Can't afford the postage!

I bought 2 pairs of in-ear head phones from DX shipped half way around the world for the same cost. And Canada Post carried them for the last 3000 miles!!!


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jan 24, 2010)

Dorcy has a 1.5-8V LED drop-in that works OK in my Fulton but like some of the other drop-ins mentioned output is not that high.Not sure if there is a source in Canada though,they might be found at a B&M retailer.SKU # 41-1642 from http://www.dorcydirect.com/ I like this drop-in better than the TerraLUX PR base and the SMJLEDs that I have.


----------



## perungestal (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey!

I ordered two fultons from US-ebay as well. ~10 bucks each wasn't that bad and the shipping to Sweden was cheap to.

Now, I did read the whole thread and it seems different opinions according replacement bulbs.

So, I need a bulb (that will say led) that puts out more then a original fulton, but not like 150 lumen, I got a fenix for that (tk-10).
What does a original put out? Around 20 lumens?
I'm satisfied with ~50-80 and better runtime. Is that possible?
I'm also satisfied with the beam as it is on the original.

You need a bulb good for 2-4 - 3.2V from what I know.
The "LEDtronics" might do the trick?
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/178595


These bulbs have been posted;
http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-1f.html
http://www.dorcydirect.com/p-86-41-1642-15-v-8-volt-1-watt-led-module.aspx
http://www.led-replacement.com/tle-6exb.html

and this is the most useful post to me;
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/189638&highlight=fulton

This light will be used as a emergency/backup/mapreading light, not my main. It will be strapped on my backpack.

EDIT;
What about this http://www.led-replacement.com/tle-6exb.html or this http://www.ledtronics.com/products/ProductsDetails.aspx?WP=C581K2811 + a 6AA adapter?
The 8AA adapter puts out to much volt I guess?


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 26, 2010)

LED PR2 bulb cases in general are designed for 5 mm LEDs. The LED die is halfway up the shaft. When power LEDs is used the LED die is now a couple of mm lower and does not focus well in fixed focus flashlights. This is not a problem with Maglites and other focussing torches.

I do not have a Fulton so YMMV.

Rebel LED.
A Terralux TLE-6EXB equivalent at 1M.





A Terralux TLE-6EXB equivalent at 5M. Note the donut hole starting to form.





Luxeon LED.
TLE-1F (and the Nite-ize 1W and the LEDtronics) at 1M. Note the donut hole.





TLE-1F (and the Nite-ize 1W and the LEDtronics) at 5M.





The SMJLED is a 5 mm LED the bulb cases are designed for so will focus well at all distances. 15 LED lumens.
The Tectite bulbs are designed for the Luxeon so will focus properly. But the side emitter LED used caused a bright ring around the hotspot.
Dorcy placed the LED on top of the case to raise the die. I can't get one in Canada so can not tell if the design worked.

Does the Fulton have a metal bulb holder and reflector?
The LEDtronics 3W may run too hot in plastic bulb holders and may burn out.


----------



## kosPap (Jan 26, 2010)

plastic holders...I tried finding a screw and having someone to mill it to a socket but it did not worth the trouble and cost after all...do what I did...


----------



## Sean Archer (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey guys, so quick update: the 2 fultons arrived. Stock bulb is quite poor, giving very weak and uneven light. Both SMJLED's from Ninja were far better. Brighter, smooth flood and good hotspot. One is a bit yellowish/greenish, the other is bluish. The bluish one seems brighter.


----------



## perungestal (Feb 3, 2010)

Sean Archer said:


> Hey guys, so quick update: the 2 fultons arrived. Stock bulb is quite poor, giving very weak and uneven light. Both SMJLED's from Ninja were far better. Brighter, smooth flood and good hotspot. One is a bit yellowish/greenish, the other is bluish. The bluish one seems brighter.


Where can I buy those leds?


----------



## leukos (Feb 3, 2010)

perungestal said:


> Where can I buy those leds?


 
You can buy the PR set up here as well as loose LEDs: http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_56_83&products_id=853


----------



## perungestal (Feb 8, 2010)

leukos said:


> You can buy the PR set up here as well as loose LEDs: http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_56_83&products_id=853


Thanks!

I was looking forward to try some leds in the fulton so I began to look on the pages I posted earlier in this thread.
Sadly, every bulb was out of stock and the page you gave me (above) wanted me to pay like 30USD for the shipping so Sweden.:thumbsdow

Quite odd because on ebay I usually pay 5-15USD in shipping, and those things where a LOT heavier then two bulbs.

I guess I have to wait until they have some in stock again (batteryjunction, dorcydirect, led-replacement)

I would like to order those http://www.led-replacement.com/2_maglite.html
but one is out of stock and order one here and one there will make it expensive considering the shippingcost.


----------



## kosPap (Feb 11, 2010)

*Ladies & Gentlemen I Got It!!!!*  
*_*
*_*
*_*
*_*
*_*
*_*
*_*
*_*
*_*
*_*
*_*
*_*
*_*
*_*
*_*
*_*
*_*
*_*
*_*
*_*
*_*
*_*
*_*
*_*
*_*
*_*
*_*



*:twothumbs STRAIGHT DROP-in for the **Fulton** Anglehead! * :twothumbs








this is DX 18073 - Aluminum Textured/OP Reflector with Copper Heatsink Base for Cree MC-E LED Emitters (41.5mm*35.1mm)

As you can see it drops right into the Anglehead reflector socket!!

Driver Socket is 20-21 mm and I am waiting for this KD driver ALM1AA Boost Current Regulated 0.8V~3.3V 750mA Flashlight PCB. Else there is a plan to use a P60 pill. (showed installed) You got to only shim it tight.







I have not put it to work yet, I only tested the necessary isolation to avoid a sort between the two copper sheet flashlight contacts. 
Here is the area I calculated it needs electrical isolation....I will be buying self sticking shrink tube for this purpose and I will also.







Also I glued an XR-E and powered it up...Beam is GOOD...a bit tighter than the P60 modules ones, somehow ringy, but it is missing the Cree dark ring! Also I have high hopes for an ever better match to the XP-G ‘cos the MC-E and XP-G beam profiles are similar....

Stay tuned for a report on that build in the Customs & Modified section soon!


----------



## perungestal (Feb 11, 2010)

kosPap said:


> *Ladies & Gentlemen I Got It!!!!*
> *_*
> *_*
> *_*
> ...


Lovely, great job!

When you get all working, can you send me a PM and tell me where you got all the stuff?
Runtime, what batteries and so on!:twothumbs


----------



## perungestal (Feb 22, 2010)

I got my TLE-1F ( http://www.led-replacement.com/tle-1f.html ) today so I tried it out.

It gives a MUCH brighter beam and a larger hotspot with more useful spill.
No artifacts or rings in hotspot that was my first concern, it's nice and smooth.

I didn't get any good beamshots due to the lack of space and a white wall, but it's better then nothing.
Distance is ~4 meters.

Original;





New led;


----------



## kosPap (Feb 23, 2010)

excellent ! good focusing too!


----------



## FresnelMag4 (May 1, 2010)

I'd say a nite-ize D-cell LED conversion module. They work from 2D-6D (3 volt to 9 volts, respectively), and they fit fine into the socket. I have one, and it works great with my MX-991/U. It gives it more flood than with an ican. Also, you can get rechargeables for it to make it a "sleeper" mod!


----------



## leukos (May 1, 2010)

I just added an NTC to mine in order to run a Mag xenon 5 cell lamp with two D sized Li-ions. Great camping light.


----------



## FresnelMag4 (May 29, 2010)

This might be a little too late, but I have an idea. I just did this today, actually. What I did is I got these parts:

-Fulton 2D (MX-991/U)
-Maglite 6D cell bulb (Krypton or Xenon works fine)
-3 123 energizer lithium batteries
-plastic tube (I used an old EpiPen container, but i'm sure pvc or plexiglass would work fine if not better)
-paper folder or something like it. 
The mod is as follows;

-Replace the bulb with the 6D mag bulb.
-cut the plastic tube to size (it should be the same size as the 3 123 batteries)
-roll up the paper folder, cut it to size, etc. (there is no exact science to this, but I'm sure you'll figure it out. It's just to keep the tube snug inside the flashlight body.
-Insert paper tube/plastic tube/batteries.
-You may want to bend the spring to make contact with the batteries (I will post pictures to show what I mean by this.)

With everything loaded in, turn it on! This is a great "sleeper" mod, as the flashlight is very lightweight, yet puts out the same lumens as a Maglite 6D! You won't have to replace reflectors/lenses, as the reflector is metal, and the stock lens is fine. the pictures are below:

http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/233/fulton1.jpg
http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/4928/fulton2.jpg
http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/3076/fulton3.jpg
http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/6406/fulton4.jpg
http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/4852/fulton5.jpg
http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/7573/fulton6.jpg
http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/3285/fulton7.jpg
http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/350/fulton8.jpg
http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/9104/fulton9.jpg


----------



## PCC (May 30, 2010)

FresnelMag4 said:


> I'd say a nite-ize D-cell LED conversion module. They work from 2D-6D (3 volt to 9 volts, respectively), and they fit fine into the socket. I have one, and it works great with my MX-991/U. It gives it more flood than with an ican. Also, you can get rechargeables for it to make it a "sleeper" mod!


I live in earthquake country (San Francisco) so battery compatibility and long run times are more important to me that ultimate brightness. On my Fultons I have both the Nite-Ize 3-watt LED PR-flange bulb as well as the lower output Nite-Ize 1-watt bulb in the tail cap for longer run times. Since both bulbs are rated at 3-9V I decided that these lights would make a great multi-battery platform. The generous spring in the tail cap makes this possible as well as the large battery compartment. I made a set of adapters to allow me to use two D cells, two C cells, two AA cells, or two unprotected 18650 cells. In a pinch, I can put a spacer in there and use two CR123a cells as well. Yeah, this light isn't going to win any brightness contests with either bulb but it will provide light for a very long time and have the possibility of using any battery that I can scavenge that will fit into the adapters. The beam pattern from the 3-watt bulbs is fairly nice and reminds me of what I get from my Quark MiNi 123. It falls between the low and medium on my MiNi in terms of brightness.

Here is the entire system laid out for you to see:




The round piece in the middle is the spacer that makes up the difference between the length of AA/C cells and D cells. The adapter tubes required for each battery type is sitting next to the cells that fit inside of it.

Here are the two larger diameter sleeves inside of the Fulton with two unprotected 18650 cells. The tailcap screws down all the way in this configuration and no additional adapters are needed to use this.





Here is the adapter completely assembled with a pair of AA cells installed in it.









I made it so that the negative contact cannot make contact with the positive terminal inside of the Fulton just in case my kids decide to put the batteries in backwards or something.


----------

